# All I wanted was...



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

All I wanted was some pink monofilament line to spool up the reels on the 2 combos I bought for my (twin) nieces' xmas present...

$150 later I had 2 x spools of Maxima fibre glow 6lb in pink, a sailing rudder for the revo, a new landing net and a couple of tassie devil wobblers.
Sheez, the line (and extras) cost me almost as much as the 2 rods and reels!

I bet I'm not the only one, and I bet there are way worse "offenders" out there than me. Think of this thread as your confessional. Go on - 'fess up. :lol:


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Par for the course for me about 3 years ago.

Now I grab a lot of stuff on an impulse while walking around a store but always find a reason to put it back before I reach the checkout.


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

BrettoQLD said:


> Now I grab a lot of stuff on an impulse while walking around a store but always find a reason to put it back before I reach the checkout.


I do this quite a lot. I don't think I have spent more than $100 in a single session at a tackle store unless buying a rod or reel. Just slowly but surely stock up on gear over time. Although I did spend $150 at mudhole just recently buying a rod to build.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Its like the man said when I bought the first hull..."mate, THIS is the cheap part!"....

So so so true..... :shock:


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Went in yesterday to buy some new braid and walked out with a new landing net as well....there were some nice looking lures in the bargin bin that i might have to go have a look at tomorrow as well.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just don't go to those places. Every time I go fishing I keep thinking "gee, I need some more jig heads, plastics, swivels, leader....."

Then the voice of reason tells me I've still got a drawer full of less favourite stuff to work through yet before I consider shopping. If I buy new stuff the old stuff ends up just being passed over every time. If I don't buy new stuff the old stuff gets used up.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Just don't go to those places. Every time I go fishing I keep thinking "gee, I need some more jig heads, plastics, swivels, leader....."
> 
> Then the voice of reason tells me I've still got a drawer full of less favourite stuff to work through yet before I consider shopping. If I buy new stuff the old stuff ends up just being passed over every time. If I don't buy new stuff the old stuff gets used up.


I'm trying to work through old packets of SP's at the moment.
The problem is this invloves buying jig heads.
It also means that when I find a SP that works really well, I want to buy more of them.
I usually try and buy the jogheads at BigW, not only are they much cheaper but i know they have nothing else in their entire fishing range that will tempt me to spend more.


----------

